# Moving to rodos ! can anyone help??



## davykj (May 27, 2008)

Hi everyone my name is david aged 35 .
myself ,my partner caroline aged 34 and are 11 year old sone kane are moving to rhodes very soon as life in the uk is getting to much for us and are young son with crime and violence and wondered if anyone could give us a little advice as we have some any questions .
i work as a time served painter and decorator in endland and my partner works in a pub ,now i have applied for lots of work by websites ,emails and phonecalls to rhodes and a lot of the companys seem very promising ,so we are going to take the gamble and just come over .
ok here are the questions .
we have no property to sell in england ,just are savings sowould it be better to buy or take a long term rental ? (if rental were would be the best place to contact)
what are the schools like over there for an 11 year old?
and also what about health care and the cost ?
and the last thing is work ,hwo easy is it to find work once your there in rhodes?
any help would be really appriciated .......thank you so much in advance 
david caz and kane


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Firstly renting is always best initially, but it won't be cheap !
Jobs will mainly be seasonal, (poor pay & long hours) !
There is a great school in Rhodes which takes english speaking kids !(fee paying)
You will find it hard to get jobs all year round, if not impossible.
I love Rhodes and have worked there and I would love to live there and I own my house here in the Uk and plan to sell and move abroad, but I still can't afford to set up in Rhodes.
So good luck if you go for it, but it may take years and a good chunk of savings before you get comfy there.
Just do plenty research and work out your finances so you can survive for as long as poss without work.
All the best, Nance.


----------



## Expats Mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

My daughter has recently moved to Afandou to live with her Greek boyfriend and she thought it would be relatively easy to get a job in a hotel or something - but alas it has proved quite difficult as nearly every where wanted her to speak Greek (she is learning) plus the hours are long and usually 7 days a week (not that she minds that really) but not every employer wants to pay 'the insurance' (a must if you plan to live there) as sadly other foreign summer workers will work for next to nothing and no insurance. Rent is quite cheap she has found - her 2 bed flat is about 280 euro - and a hotel job would be about 600 - 800 euro per month. Petrol is quite expensive though. I think you have to register for a 'green card' to enable you to work here - I will ask my daughter more if you like. Beautiful place to live but I think you need money behind you to start with.


----------



## baldrock1 (Jul 7, 2008)

hi david and caroline,my names mandy we have just moved to rhodes from australia(im from scotland)coming from a big city its a bit strange i have a 5 year old and feel its a safer place for kids we wanted to live in a village here but when we got here changed our minds,we live in rhodes town and from what i here is a bit more expensive but you are in walking distance to a lot of things to do(havnt braved driving yet...)The local paper has rentals and agents renting places.There is jobs and the hours are long.My son is enrolled in the local kindergarden to start sept he is slowly learning greek and i find most people know english.Its a bit early to know if i will really settle here but so far as a place to raise a family im loving it and so is my son.If you are coming over let us know if you need any help(my hubby is greek).


----------



## davykj (May 27, 2008)

*hi wils and nance*



Wils & Nance said:


> Hi,
> Firstly renting is always best initially, but it won't be cheap !
> Jobs will mainly be seasonal, (poor pay & long hours) !
> There is a great school in Rhodes which takes english speaking kids !(fee paying)
> ...



sorry for such a long delay in replying ,thanks very much for the advise .
we are getting a lot of the same feedback from other people and other forums but i don't think it's gonna put us off going ....
anyway we are still saving are pennies to take a bit extra so i'll let you know how we get on 
thanks again ........david take care


----------



## davykj (May 27, 2008)

*hi expats mum*



Expats Mum said:


> Hi,
> 
> My daughter has recently moved to Afandou to live with her Greek boyfriend and she thought it would be relatively easy to get a job in a hotel or something - but alas it has proved quite difficult as nearly every where wanted her to speak Greek (she is learning) plus the hours are long and usually 7 days a week (not that she minds that really) but not every employer wants to pay 'the insurance' (a must if you plan to live there) as sadly other foreign summer workers will work for next to nothing and no insurance. Rent is quite cheap she has found - her 2 bed flat is about 280 euro - and a hotel job would be about 600 - 800 euro per month. Petrol is quite expensive though. I think you have to register for a 'green card' to enable you to work here - I will ask my daughter more if you like. Beautiful place to live but I think you need money behind you to start with.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## davykj (May 27, 2008)

*Hi mandy*



baldrock1 said:


> hi david and caroline,my names mandy we have just moved to rhodes from australia(im from scotland)coming from a big city its a bit strange i have a 5 year old and feel its a safer place for kids we wanted to live in a village here but when we got here changed our minds,we live in rhodes town and from what i here is a bit more expensive but you are in walking distance to a lot of things to do(havnt braved driving yet...)The local paper has rentals and agents renting places.There is jobs and the hours are long.My son is enrolled in the local kindergarden to start sept he is slowly learning greek and i find most people know english.Its a bit early to know if i will really settle here but so far as a place to raise a family im loving it and so is my son.If you are coming over let us know if you need any help(my hubby is greek).



sorry for the delay .
thanks so much for the advise and i hope it's all going well over !!
we are missing the place like mad and are so tempted to come over for a few weeks again but we really need to get a bit more cash together after listening to everyone's feedback .
hopefully it shouldn't take us too long but we are not being put off at the moment ......any more advise would be great if you could .....
thanks again and all the best .........david


----------

